# Strange..?



## Kora (Sep 23, 2001)

I am doing the prep for a colonoscopy on Tuesday, and I must say, I am surprised. As gross as that Fleet soda is to drink, I woke up this morning feeling BETTER than I have in months. No bloated gut, lots of energy... I can't believe it, because common sense would say that since I haven't eaten since Sunday night I should be ravenous by now. I am still on the liquid only diet, and in an hour I will take my last dose of Fleet and Ducolax. Even the diarrhea it produced didn't seem too bad - I've definitely had worse cases on my own. Is this weird or what? I feel like I should have had a colon cleansing long ago...


----------



## Suffering Bad (Aug 2, 2004)

I TOO FELT BETTER AFTER THE "CLEANSING". CAN'T EXPLAIN IT BUT GOR DAYS AFTER THE PREP & COLONSOCOPY WAS AS GOOD AS I FELT IN A LONG LONG TIME....


----------

